# So what will you be ridin on this winter?



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

My 1996 Polaris Grand Prix, baby! You should see her...purple with the checkered flag plastered across the body. Hot stuff. 

Hope she starts. :?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

2000 summit 700. all yellow. mbrp can. titanium clutch weights. 3.5 in Rox handlebar riser. Rox sledtreds wider running boards. Still wanting to port the track. Also need to buy used fox rebuildable shox and then have them rebuilt. Have not had any time. It's snowwing like crazy right now. bring it on.


----------

